# Mein Teichbau



## Moderlieschenking (11. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,
hiermit möchte ich mich nun kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Markus ich bin verheiratet und seit Mai 2009 endlich Teichbesitzer.
Ich wohne ca. 70 km südlich von München im schönen Pfaffenwinkel.
Der Teich hat eine größe von ca. 8m x 2,8m x 0,95m.
Am Teich schließt sich ein zweigeteilter Bachlauf an.
An drei Seiten des Teichufers habe ich einen separaten Ufergraben angelegt in
dem sich die meisten Feuchtpflanzen befinden.
Leider konnte ich nicht tiefer graben, da auf 1m Tiefe sich die Rohre für die
Erdwärme befinden.
Als Fische wählte ich 20 __ Moderlieschen (seit Juli auch noch 80 Jungfische),
die den strengen Winter alle überlebt haben.
Auch mehrere Arten von Fröschen sowie ein Molch fühlen sich inzwischen bei
mir heimisch. Da ich nur ca. 100 m von einem Bach enfernt wohne,
kommen bei mir am Teich immer wieder einmal Gäste vorbei.
So, das wars für erste, anbei noch ein paar Fotos von der Bauphase und
vom Spätsommer 2009.

Eine schöne und erholsame Teichsaison 2010 wünscht Euch  

Markus


----------



## Bibo-30 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

:willkommen
da habt Ihr Euch ein sehr idyllisches Plätzchen geschaffe. Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

:Willkommen2

Das ist wirklich sehr hübsch geworden!
ich bin ja auf weitere Bilder gespannt, wie sich der Teich (und besonders der Ufergraben) in diesem Jahr entwickelt!


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Marcus 

Herzlich Willkommen !

Euer Teich ist sieht ja toll aus  Was habt Ihr für Pflanzen im Teich ?
Vielleicht versucht Ihr in die Ufermatte eine  Ufermattensaat einzubringen .
Ich hab mir das auch schon lange vorgenommen aber noch nicht umgesetzt .
Die Saat gibts es z.B hier 

 * defekter Link entfernt *

lg
axel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten und netten Kommentare,
ich versuche regelmäßig ein paar Fotos einzustellen, damit ich euch auf dem laufenden
halten kann.
Danke für den Tip, Axel mit dem Saatgut. Ich habe letztes Jahr bereits 2 Packungen
bei Naturagart bestellt und bereits eingearbeitet. Da ich dies aber erst anfangs August
gemacht habe war der Erfolg nicht mehr so überwältigend. Das zeitige Frühjahr ist da
auf alle Fälle der beste Zeitpunkt.
Das mit der Ufermatte kann ich  nur empfehlen, schützt ja auch die Teichfolie und sieht
(falls mal richtig bewachsen) sicherlich gut aus.
Ich nehm da auch von mir Ableger von Bachbungen und __ Pfennigkraut her.Die lege ich nur mit einem Häufchen Sand auf die Ufermatte.
Die breiten sich beide gut aus und wachsen problemlos an.
Auch wie sich der Ufergraben entwickelt bin ich sehr gespannt, wahrscheinlich wird es
heuer schon richtig zuwuchern. Ich war halt von der Idee begeistert einen separaten Ufer-
graben zu machen, da dort ja ein anderes Nährstoffverhältnis sein darf, wie im Teich.
Da starten die Pflanzen richtig durch. 
Mit meinem Bachlauf bin ich noch nicht so glücklich,
die 5 Natursteine sollten Kaskaden werden, aber das Wasser läuft nicht so, wie ich das
will. Naja der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis eben.
Vielleicht kann mir da ja mal jemand einen guten Tip geben, wie man das richtig löst.

lg Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
heute habe ich wieder einmal ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand gemacht.
Inzwischen habe ich an der linken Seite die Folie nochmals zurückgezogen und
die Flachwasserzone um ca. 20 cm. vertieft.  
Im Ufergraben wächst es auch schon ganz ordentlich.
Und auch mit der Wasserqualität bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Viele Grüße aus dem verregneten Oberbayern
sendet Euch 
Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,
das sieht wirklich toll aus jetzt! Von dem Ufergraben bin ich echt total begeistert, ich finde, das ist das i-Tüpfelchen für den Teich!


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Ich hab mir die Bilder jetzt grad nochmal angeschaut (durch den thread von Alex ) und ich habe das Mäuerchen da erst gar nicht so richtig wahrgenommen, erst jetzt auf den zweiten Blick. das ist wirklich eine geniele Lösung, gerade in Verbindung mit dem Ufergraben!
Du hast das aber richtig gemauert, nicht? Wir wollen das um unseren "Berg" herum auch so ähnlich machen, allerdings als Trockenmauer.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Maja,
danke für die Blumen,
ja das ist richtig gemauert, die Mauer steht auf einem betonierten Fundament,
da bei mir ja auf dem ganzen Grundstück in 1 m Tiefe die Rohre für die
Erdwärme sind musste ich ja in die Höhe mit meinem Teich kommen.
Achte aber unbedingt auf frostfeste Steine.
Bei meinen lag der Preis bei ca. 170€ die Tonne und es dürften so ungefähr 2 Tonnen
gewesen sein bei einer 13-14m langen Mauer.
Aus meiner Sicht ist dies eine ideale Trennung von Rasen und Teichlandschaft bzw. Ufer-
graben.
Na dann viel Spaß beim Mauern.
Lg Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Danke für den Tipp, auf frostfeste Steine zu achten. Wir fahren ja am Freitag dorthin zum einkaufen und haben auch schon beige Sandsteine im Visier, hoffentlich sind die frostsicher.
Ja, der Preis kommt auch so in etwa hin.
Na ja, eine Trockenmauer ist ja nicht so ganz einfach, mal sehen, ob das klappt, soll ja dann auch bepflanzt werden, also müssen Lücken sein. Schau'n wir mal .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Maja,
Ich hatte bei meiner ersten Mauer (siehe Foto)
eine Trockenmauer. Die gefiel mir eigentlich auch recht gut.
War angeblich frostsicher, aber 4 strenge Winter in Bayern bewiesen mir das Gegenteil.
Und somit erneuerte ich die erst 4 Jahre alte Mauer beim Teichbau.
Vom verarbeiten her finde ich eine gemauerte Mauer eher schneller und einfacher zu 
machen, natürlicher wirkt aber eine Trockenmauer.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo,
heute einmal ein paar Vergleichsbilder an denen man die Veränderungen in einem Jahr sieht.
Der Teich wurde inzwischen um ca. 2 m² vergrößert, nächster Umbau im Frühjahr 2011.
(Starker Teichvirusbefall)
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Diese Doku's von Veränderungen finde ich immer megainteressant!
Da sieht man dann ganz deutlich, dass sich die ganze Arbeit doch gelohnt hat.
Sieht wirklich schon toll aus, dein Teich! Auch die  gartenseitige Gestaltung ist sehr schön geworden. was wächst denn da auf der Ufermatte - diese langen Ranken?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Maja,
danke für deinen Kommentar, ja die Veränderung ist immer recht interessant.
Welche Ranken meinst du denn.
Das mit der rosaroten Blüte ist __ Blutweiderich, der wächst aber im Ufergraben, das täuscht
nur vom bild her.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,
nein, das meinte ich nicht, sondern das, was da direkt auf der grünen Ufermatte sich so ausbreitet (fast so gitterartig)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Achso, 
das sind Bachbungen, die bekommen im Frühsommer kleine Blaue Blüten und vermehren
sich recht gut. Die halten sich auch von selbst nach jedem Auge an der Ufermatte
ein. Die kannst du entweder im Ufergraben oder von der Ufermatte aus einpflanzen.
Auch im Teichrand habe ich ein paar drinnen.
Anbei noch ein Foto
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Danke Markus - ja, das sieht nämlich wirklich gut aus. Werd ich doch gleich mal auf meine Liste setzen .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Maja,
ich habe gerade heute an Napi
u. a. 20 Ableger von der __ Bachbunge verschickt, ich könnte heuer nochmals so
eine Portion abtreten. Also wenn du willst schicke ich dir auch welche im Maxibrief.
Aber ich dränge mich nicht auf. Nur geht es dann frühestens übernächste Woche,
da ich nächste Woche im Urlaub bin und diese Woche es zu knapp wird.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Ja gerne doch, meine Bepflanzung ist ja noch reichlich dürftig . Aber man bekommt ja nicht mehr viel in den Gartencentern . Alle vertrösten mich auf das nächste Jahr.
Wenn du dann Zeit hast, sag einfach per PN Bescheid. Danke schon mal ganz lieb!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo, 
Bei uns ist nun der Winter schon eingetroffen,
ich bin noch gar nicht ganz fertig mit den Wintervorbereitungen, konnte
aber zumindest den Eisfreihalter noch einbauen.
Letzte Woche gab es schon die ersten dünnen Eisdecken auf dem Teich und
seit heute liegen 5 cm Schnee bei uns, Tendenz steigend.
Das schaut wieder nach einem langen, strengen Winter aus.
Anbei ein paar Fotos 
LG  Markus


----------



## Bibo-30 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

shock wahnsinn!! 
Bei uns ist es zwar auch schon kalt....aber so kalt nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

oh nein , geht es bei euch in Bayern schon los mit dem Schnee... 

bin gespannt wann es hier in NRW Schnee gibt.. ich tippe mal auf mitte Dezember..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. März 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

heute wieder einmal ein paar Zeilen,
dem Winter geht heuer schon viel früher als sonst die Luft aus.
Heute konnte ich meine ersten __ Moderlieschen entdecken, sie scheinen den Winter gut
überstanden zu haben. Verluste (falls vorhanden) kann ich erst feststellen, wenn
das Eis komplett abgeschmolzen ist. (wenns gut geht in 1 Woche).
Anbei einige Fotos vom aktuellen Stand.
Ich schmiss heute etwas getrocknete Mückenlarven in den aufgetauten Flachwasser-
bereich und zu meiner Freude konnte ich sofort minimum 10 Moderlieschen sehen,
welche das Futter gerne annahmen.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
heute möchte ich euch ein paar Zeilen schreiben wie ich über den Winter gekommen bin.
Seit heute bin ich so gut wie eisfrei.
Ich konnte kein einziges totes __ Moderlieschen entdecken, 
die Schar der ML ist genauso groß wie letztes Jahr, so wie es aussieht haben alle Fische
den Winter gut überstanden. Auch konnte ich heuer keine toten __ Frösche am Grund finden.
Einen Frosch hör ich schon quaken, wobei ich ihn noch nicht gesehen habe.
Da ja schon mitten im Teichumbau bin kann ich euch momentan keine so schönen Bilder
vom Teich zeigen.
Anbei ein Bild vom momentanen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt ist es ca. 5 Wochen her, seit ich mit dem Teichumbau begann und seit vorgestern
läuft wieder das Wasser in den Teich.
ich hoffe Anfang Mai kann ich euch wieder ähnlich schöne Bilder präsentieren wie
letztes Jahr.
Die Ufergraben und auch meine Seerosen stehen schon in den Startlöchern und warten
nur noch darauf umgesetzt zu werden.
Aber ich möchte den Teich nicht zu schnell befüllen, um die Falten möglichst gut rauszubringen.
Heute sah es so aus am Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
heute mal wieder aktuelle Bilder, 
da der Teichumbau so gut wie abgeschlossen ist, werde ich in Zukunft die Bilder
wieder in diesem Thread einstellen.
Bis auf den Bachlauf und Verschönerungsarbeiten im Ufergraben, sind die meisten Arbeiten
erledigt.Aber beim Bachlauf lass ich mir noch etwas Zeit - bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wie ich den verwirkliche.
Momentan ist die Algenblüte voll in Gange und die Sichttiefe beträgt ca. 30 cm.
Meine __ Moderlieschen haben auch schon wieder fleissig abgelaicht.
LG Markus


----------



## Sveni (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,

toll geworden. Jetzt noch etwas klares Wasser. Was will man mehr????? 

Hut ab!

Rasen hast du auch sauber gemäht. Jetzt kann der Sonntag kommen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus Markus

Schaut super aus 

Sehe ich bei Dir auch noch keine Seerosenblätter an der Oberfläche


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Sehr schön Markus, das sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus zusammen,
danke für das viele Lob
@sveni, ja jetzt wart ich nur noch auf klares Wasser, aber das wird schon,
            Rasen hab ich grad noch schnell gemäht, bevor der Regen kommt.
            Vom Sonntag hab ich nicht so viel, muss heute noch in die Nachtschicht
@Helmut, so gut wie keine Seerosenblätter von meinen ( ich glaub 18) eingesetzten
            Seerosen haben erst bei 5 oder 6 die ersten 2 Blätter die Wasseroberfläche
            erreicht. 2 starkwachsende hab ich auf 1,3m versenkt (ob´s die nach oben
            schaffen?
            ich glaub da werd ich tauchen dürfen, da bin ich mal gespannt.
@ Daniel, ja ich bin selbst recht zufrieden, teilweise bekam ich schon Zweifel, ob das 
           wirklich der richtige Weg war. Aber inzwischen bin ich froh es gemacht zu haben.
           Allein schon wegen meinem __ Schilf, das hätte ich sowieso ausgraben müssen.
           Da bin ich mir sicher dass das Schilf mir über kurz oder lang die Folie kaputt 
           gemacht hätte.

 Meine Teichfrösche sind auch froh dass der Umbau vorbei ist, jetzt können sie endlich
wieder in Ruhe faulenzen.

PS: extra für Helmut __ Teichfrosch mit Seerosenblatt
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Danke für den Frosch Markus 

Meine 6 Seerosen haben noch kein einziges Blatt an der Oberfläche ... liegt wohl an der Wassertemp. (12°C immo). Dachte wir sind auf einer Klimazone (6b)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus Helmut,


> Dachte wir sind auf einer Klimazone (6b)


des samma scho.
Aber manche Seerosen hab ich im Gewächshaus während des Umbaus zwischengelagert.
Die haben halt einen Vorsprung bekommen. Teichtemperatur kann ich bei mir nicht sagen.
Gestern als ich im Teich stand wars nicht so kalt gefühlte 15°C.
Wobei bei uns das Wetter die ganze Woche recht ordentlich war.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Aha ... 
Daher rührt der Vorsprung


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus zusammen,
im Ufergraben und am Uferdamm blühen bereits die ersten Pflanzen,
was mich besonders freut ist die __ Scheinkalla, des weiteren blühen __ Bachbunge,Trollblume,__ Kornblume und
eine gelbe Unbekannte (wer kennt sie?) 
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,

Deine gelbe unbekannte erinnert mich stark an meinen Zungenhahnenfuß - sieht aber so klein aus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Danke Christine,
genau das ist er  
naja extra hoch ist der bei mir noch nicht ca. 30 cm.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus Markus!

Schön das bei Dir schon alles blüht... nachdem jetzt die Tage meine letzte Sumpfdotterblüte ausblüht ist wieder ruhe am neuen Teich. Das wird aber schon...

Mein Ufergraben funktioniert inzwischen, der brauchte nur etwas Regen und damit Feuchtigkeit zum Start, jetzt saugt er ganz fleissig und meine Pfütze im Ufergraben wird größer und größer.

Bilder gibts in meinem Thread laufend frisch.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
heute gibts wieder ein paar neue Bilder.
Inzwischen schiebt alles kräftig an und fast jeden Tag gibt´s neue Blüten.
Auch im Teich sind nun die ersten ML - Babies "geschlüpft".
Auch die ersten Plattbauchlibellenmännchen waren heute am Teich.
Einen Überraschungsgast hatte ich heute auch am Teich - eine junge __ Ringelnatter - 
ca. 30 cm lang - leider ohne Foto.
LG Markus


----------



## Doc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Schöne Bilder! 

Auf dem letzten Bild blüht ein __ Froschlöffel, oder?


Grüße


----------



## pyro (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Die letzte Blüte würde mich auch interessieren...

Und dann wollte ich Dich fragen wie es bei Dir mit Algenwachstum im nährstoffreichen Ufergraben aussieht. Bei mir wächst da gerade so einiges...


----------



## Bibo-30 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

das dürfte ein Sumpfvergissmeinnicht sein


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
@ Markus, nein auf dem letzten Bild das ist ein Sumpfvergissmeinnicht.
    Das hab ich in 2 Farben in weiss und in blau.
@ Jürgen,
    in meinen Ufergräben hab ich von den 7 unterteilten in 6 glasklares Wasser und in
   einem in dem der Frosch sitzt - hab ich einiges an Fadenalgen.
@ Bianca, das hast Du richtig erkannt

Mir gefallen die Sumpfvergissmeinnicht immer recht gut, sie vermehren sich recht gut,
sind relativ anspruchslos und blühen auch recht lange.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus zusammen,
zur Zeit geht es Schlag auf Schlag - beinahe jeden Tag gibt es neue Blüten zu entdecken.
Im Ufergraben blühen momentan Sumpfblutauge, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ gelbe Gauklerblume,
Hahnenfuss, und die Kuckuckslichnelken am Uferwall.
Auch die __ Libellen kamen gestern vermehrt an den Teich, die Frühen Adonislibellen hatten
es gestern ganz wichtig.
Im Teich sehe ich auch jeden Tag ca. 30 - 40 junge __ Moderlieschen.
Die Teichsicht lässt noch zu wünschen übrig momentan erst ca. 50 - 60 cm, aber ich warte
immer noch auf die Bestellung von NG (inzwischen seit 3 Wochen:evil)
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
heute ein kleines update.
Inzwischen habe ich im Teich Bodensicht, dauerte heuer ganz schön lange, aber es war ja auch
viel Blütenstaub unterwegs.
Inzwischen gingen die ersten Seerosen auf und auch der Rest der Pflanzen entwickelt
sich prächtig. 
Mein Moderlieschennachwuchs im Teich ist wie letztes Jahr wieder verschwunden .
Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom momentanen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,

der ist ja richtig schön geworden. toll

Es gibt halt Teiche und Teiche. 
Deiner ist ein TEICH.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Eugen,
vielen Dank für das Lob, 
während der Umbauphase kam ich ab und zu ins zweifeln ob das jemals wieder so wird.
Aber nach der fast Fertigstellung, weiss ich doch, dass es richtig war.
LG aus dem verregneten Pfaffenwinkel schickt Dir Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
heute lass ich nur mal Bilder sprechen .


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,
klasse geworden.
Vor allem die Bepflanzung umzu gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, so üppig! Super


----------



## plumroy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,
na, das nenne ich mal eine deutliche Sprache, einfach toll!
Gruß Ludger


----------



## Goldi2009 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,

Dein Teich ist wirklich wunderschön geworden! Großes Lob!


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hi Markus,

   der Umbau ist dir sehr gelungen.

bist du jetzt unter die Seerosenzüchter gegangen   

wenn die alle mal loslegen - da langt ja dann die farbe ned


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Marcus,

und wann lässt du das Wasser ein  
sieht schon richtig super aus 
Nur die Unterwasserpflanzen können mal ein bissel Gas geben 

Gruß René


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für das Lob.


> bist du jetzt unter die Seerosenzüchter gegangen


man könnte es fast meinen, ich bin halt ein Pflanzenmessie.
Hab mal gezählt - das sind jetzt 20 Stück im Teich - aber für 4 oder 5 finde ich schon noch
ein Plätzchen.


> Nur die Unterwasserpflanzen können mal ein bissel Gas geben


Ja da schauts noch ein bischen mau aus. Da bin ich momentan noch zu nährstoffarm
im Teich, aber absichtlich geb ich keine Nährstoffe rein, die kommen dann schon
im Herbst mit dem Laubeintrag.
Anbei ein paar Fotos von heute 
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Mir gefällt der Teich auch sehr gut. Seerosen hast Du ja echt wahnsinnig viele drin.... und ich hab überlebt ob 3 Stück für meinen Teich nicht zu viel sind denn die werden ja auch größer.

Kannst Du mir mal per PN schreiben wo der Teich ist??? Ich meine nämlich fast das ich Ende Juli bei Dir in der Nähe einen Auftrag habe und vielleicht ist ja ein kurzes Treffen möglich...


----------



## Cassywilly (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Ist Dir echt gut gelungenl


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
Danke für das Lob,
ich hab die Seerosen mal gezählt - es sind 20 Stück -  ich glaub ich bin ein
Seerosenmessi.:shock
Ich habe momentan immer noch Bodensicht, wobei ich am Grund schon vereinzelt kleine
Fadenalgen sehe, da darf ich nochmals Unterwasserpflanzen nachpflanzen.
Wobei die eingesetzten nicht besonders gut wachsen und auch die Seerosen haben nur
relativ schwaches Wachstum. Aber es ist schwierig, da eine gesunde Mischung zu 
finden.
Doch die Nährstoffe kommen von alleine - spätestens im Herbst vom nahegelegenen Wald.
Bis dahin müssen die Unterwasserpflanzen halt so vor sich dahindümpeln.
Im Ufergraben wächst alles prächtig - inzwischen fängt der __ Blutweiderich schon an
zu blühen.
Anbei noch ein paar aktuelle Fotos von heute Morgen.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus zusammen,
heute einmal wieder ein paar Zeilen.
Ich habe nach wie vor Bodensicht im Teich, aber auch einige Fadenalgen, aber das hält sich
in Grenzen. Ich werde nächstes Jahr nochmal mit UW Pflanzen nachbestücken.
Fische sind alle wohlauf und auch die ersten 12 Jungfische drehen inzwischen im Teich ihre
Runden.
Im Ufergraben wuchert es inzwischen ganz schön, da bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Da werde
ich nächstes Jahr nur noch vereinzelt nachpflanzen, damit ich farblich noch etwas bunter 
über das Jahr komme.
Zur Zeit blühen bei mir alle Farben von __ Gauklerblumen(rot/gelb/blau),Konkardenblumen,__ Pfeilkraut, __ Froschlöffel, __ Salbei und __ Blutweiderich.
Die Seerosen machten bei dem kalten Regenwetter eher Pause, wobei heute 4 neue
Knospen an die Teichoberfläche gekommen sind.
Die einzige Pflanze die ich heuer vermisse ist die __ Schwanenblume -  durch den Komplett-
umbau wird mir die wohl irgendwie abhanden gekommen sein  .
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen und Wochen.
LG Markus


----------



## Jess (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Wow..... der sieht ja richtig Klasse aus....
diese Ufermatte soll ja auch die beliebteste überhaupt sein (hole ich mir nächstes jahr auch)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus, 

ich beobachte Deine Teichumbauten auch immer. Wirklich Klasse geworden. 

Aber, den Sand würde ich noch mindestens Faltendeckend machen. Ich denke aber, das hast Du auch schon im Plan. Da mir die Sandlieferungen zu teuer sind, 100 Euro anfahrt + 10,00 Euro Sand hole ich mir den aus ner Kiesgrube. dort kostet ein Kofferaum voll 3 Euro Kaffeekasse und 1 Kofferaum + 1 Hänger 5 Euro Kaffeekasse. 
So kannst Du auch mal testen, wie sich die Tieferlegung Deines Wagens anfühlt und das bei geschätzten 2 cm Federweg.  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

[OT]Servus Thomas

Davon hätte ich gerne ein Bild gesehen [/OT]

@ Markus:

Entwickelt sich prächtig


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

Foto kommt. Am Hänger gehen gerade die Reifen kaputt (und das bei vorschriftmäßiger Beladung) 
Sobald die wieder in Ordnung sind brauche ich eh wieder Kies. Der Hänger ist ein gutes Gegengewicht und umgekehrt genauso. Wenn man den Kofferaum nicht voll macht schleift der Hänger und das wie gesagt bei vorschriftsmäßiger Beladung  

Auf alle Fälle hat Markus einen wirklich sehr schönen Teich.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für das Lob.


> Aber, den Sand würde ich noch mindestens Faltendeckend machen. Ich denke aber, das hast Du auch schon im Plan. Da mir die Sandlieferungen zu teuer sind, 100 Euro anfahrt + 10,00 Euro Sand hole ich mir den aus ner Kiesgrube. dort kostet ein Kofferaum voll 3 Euro Kaffeekasse und 1 Kofferaum + 1 Hänger 5 Euro Kaffeekasse.


Ja Thomas, ich möchte schon noch etwas Sand einbringen, wenn ich nochmals nach-
pflanze wird das gemacht.
Mir geht es da preislich genauso, ich transportiere seit Jahren alles mit meinem guten
alten Opel Vectra, der ist inzwischen so tiefergelegt, dass es fast schon wie ein
Sportwagen aussieht. Minimum einmal die Woche hole ich Material von der 8 km 
entfernten Kiesgrube. Ich besitze jedoch keinen Hänger und so transportiere ich immer in
Eimern und Maurerschafferln. Da ich aber noch eine andere Großbaustelle habe, wird der 
ganze Materialtransport für diese benötigt.
Hier einmal ein Foto von meinem aktuellen Projekt. (entschuldigt den Saustall)
Das ganze werden lauter kleine Gemüsebeete in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen (unter-
schiedliche Steine).
Das Schöne ist zwischendrin wollen wir auch einen kleines Wasserbecken mit UW - Pflanzen und Seerosen integrieren  und auch noch einen Brunnen und eine Sitzgelegenheit machen.
Also noch richtig viel Arbeit (geplante Fertigstellung? - Irgendwann 2012).
Da ja hier bei mir die Erdwärme zusammenläuft muss ich jedes Beet auf 40 - 50 cm
auskoffern und ein richtiges Fundament mit Armierung machen.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,

ganz schön trübes Wasser ind Deinem neuen Teich wa? 
Nein, wird sicher sehr schick.

Willst meinen Hänger haben? Wird ganz schön teuer...

Die technichen Daten von meinem fast 40 jährigem Oldtimer:
- Baujahr: 1972
- Hersteller: VEB Fahrzeugbau (ich hoffe, das gilt nicht als Schleichwerbung)
- orginaler unverbastelter Zustand
- Garagenfahrzeug
- keine Kratzer durch die Verwendung von Putzmitteln im Lack
- TÜV fast neu

Eine H Zulassung ist bei diesem historisch wertvollem Zustand sicher auch möglich...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

[OT]Servus Markus

Du auch ...

Mußt auch mit dem "Blauen Schauferl" alles graben [/OT]


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus Helmut,
gell des Schauferl kommt Dir bekannt vor.
Aber ich hab schon noch größere Schaufeln, die lag nur vom Gemüsebeet so rum.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus zusammen,
heute wieder mal ein kurzes update.
Ich kam den ganzen Sommer so gut wie ohne Algen durch, am Boden waren zwar Fadenalgen -
aber diese sind sehr überschaubar heuer geblieben.
Vom Pflanzenwachstum war ich mehr als zufrieden, alles ist angegangen - lediglich meine
__ Schwanenblume konnte ich nicht mehr entdecken. Das Hechkraut blühte heuer prächtig
und auch der Rest war sehr schön anzuschauen.
Eine meiner neuen Lieblingsblumen sind die Konkardenblumen geworden sie sind zwar keine
Feuchtpflanzen aber in meinen Augen als Randbepflanzung sehr gut geeignet.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten 3 - 4 Wochen .
LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

_Hallo,

na endlich hab ich das gefunden was  in meinem Kopf rumschwiert

Einfach toll dein Teich.

du hast keine Technik in deinem Teich ?
Flachwasserzone und Ufergraben?

und unmengen an Pflanzen und klares Wasser :smoki das möcht ich auch

_


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Doris,


> Einfach toll dein Teich.


danke für Dein Lob, schön wenn er Dir gefällt und wenn ich Dir dadurch einige Anregungen
geben kann.


> Flachwasserzone und Ufergraben?


Auf was ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte ist mein Ufergraben, dieser geht bei 3 Seiten
um den Teich, und könnte an manchen Stellen noch breiter sein - obwohl ich manchmal
schon 1 m Breite habe.
Die Flachwasserzone ist bei mir am Teich etwas klein ausgefallen - ich bin fast rundherum
am Teich gleich auf 50 cm Tiefe gegangen - in diesem Bereich habe ich die meisten UW -
Pflanzen und Seerosen gesetzt.
Da du aber wesentlich mehr Platz hast, kannst Du ja die Flachwasserzone auch wesentlich
großzügiger gestalten, wobei die meisten Feuchtpflanzen bei mir im Ufergraben stehen, da
dort ein anderes Nährstoffangebot herrscht und sie sich dort ganz anders entwickeln können.


> du hast keine Technik in deinem Teich ?


Nein Technik hab ich nichts am Teich - ich habe zwar einen Schlauch drin - an diesem soll
irgendwann mal eine Bachlaufpumpe kommen, aber dazu musste ich erst mein Pumpen-
gehäuse umbauen, da die Ansauglöcher viel zu groß waren.


> und unmengen an Pflanzen und klares Wasser


Wie Du siehst bin ich ein Pflanzenmessie - heuer baue ich noch einen kleinen Pflanzen-
teich - ich liebe einfach Pflanzen.
Auch mit der Wasserqualität bin ich sehr zufrieden - ich hab fast das ganze Jahr klares
Wasser - lediglich mit ein paar Fadenalgen hab ich zu kämpfen, aber das hält sich
in Grenzen.
Also es geht auch klares Wasser ohne Technik, sogar mit Fischen (__ Moderlieschen),Fröschen
und Molchen. Worauf ich allerdings sehr achte, dass ich sehr wenig bis gar keinen 
Nährstoffeintrag habe.
Anbei noch ein Foto von der Wasserqualität im Sommer,an diesem sieht man die "Tiefen-
einteilung" des Teiches sehr schön.
Die meiste Teichfläche hat eine Tiefe von ca. 50 cm. 
Mich freut es, wenn ich Dir dadurch ein paar Inspirationen geben konnte, das bringst Du
ganz genauso hin - da Du noch mehr Platz hast kannst Du das ganze sogar noch natürlicher
gestalten, ich musste ja ziemlich zur Nachbarswand hin.
Also dann noch viel Spass beim Planen, und wenn Du Fragen hast, nur zu - ich helfe Dir gerne.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Mir gefällt der auch gut und Markus hat erhebliche Schuld daran das ich gleich zwei Ufergräben am Teich angebaut habe. Ein normaler närstoffreicher Ufergraben für Wasserpflanzen und ein Närstoffarmer für __ Fleischfressende Pflanzen. Der zweite ist ein echt sehr besonderes Highlight geworden.

Markus, wie gross ist Dein Teich denn nun eigendlich geworden und wie tief ist der an der tiefsten Stelle?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus Jürgen,
mein Teich hat jetzt ca. 9,50m Länge, ca. 3,70m Breite an der breitesten Stelle, 1,30m Tiefe,
wobei die meiste Fläche eine Tiefe von 50 cm hat.
Die Fläche dürfte so knapp 30m² sein und ein Volumen von ca. 18m³.
Und Du Jürgen hast Schuld, dass in meinem Kopf die ganze Zeit der Gedanke von meinem
Moorbeet rumschwirrt - das ist ehrlich ein absolutes Highlight bei Dir.
Wie ist das eigentlich sind da die ganzen __ Moorpflanzen eigentlich nicht winterhart?

LG Markus


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich sind da die ganzen __ Moorpflanzen eigentlich nicht winterhart?
> LG Markus



Ja, ein Moorbeet. Man kann ja schon einmal planen...

*Hier* gibt es eine erstklassige Übersicht zu Moorpflanzen.

Die gesamte Moorbeet Homepage dort ist Triple A.


----------



## pyro (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Servus Jürgen,
> mein Teich hat jetzt ca. 9,50m Länge, ca. 3,70m Breite an der breitesten Stelle, 1,30m Tiefe,
> wobei die meiste Fläche eine Tiefe von 50 cm hat.
> Die Fläche dürfte so knapp 30m² sein und ein Volumen von ca. 18m³.
> ...



Bei mir ist der Teich nun gut 5,5m x 6m gross geworden. Viel größer als zunächst geplant aber irgendwie doch zu klein bzw. an manchen Stellen evtl. zu seicht. Meine Tiefwasserstelle mit 1,45m Wassertiefe hat ca. 2 qm, der rundum verlaufende Pflanzengürtel mit 0,5 - 0,7m breite eine Wassertiefe von 10-30cm, ein erst sehr spät hinzu gekommener Flachwasserbereich mit gut 2QM 0-10cm Wassertiefe usw.
Insgesamt bin ich bei etwas über 12000 Litern. Hätte ich gewusst das ich noch so weit nach vorn komme hätte ich die Tiefwasserbereiche auch weiter vor gezogen. Ging aber nicht da schon Wasser drin war... jetzt muss es so bleiben.


Das Moorbeet hatte ich bereits vor dem Ufergraben fest eingeplant, allerdings in einer ganz anderen Bauweise. Das mit dem Ufergraben hat mir dann sehr gefallen und solange das Teichwasser nicht recht nährstoffreich ist bzw. ich meine Pflanzen an das Teichwasser gewöhnen kann ist diese Methode auch ganz OK. Das erste Jahr funktionierte super. 

Bezüglich Winter gibt es Pflanzen die gelten als absolut winterhart, es gibt auch Pflanzen die nur bedingt winterhart sind und dann gibt es viele unterschiedliche Tips die Pflanzen zu überwintern. Der eine hält die Pflanzen trockener um Schimmel zu vermeiden - der andere Taucht die Pflanzen komplett unter Wasser für 4 Monate...

Ich glaube da muss man selbst rausfinden was am besten ist. Ich habe deshalb die Pflanzen die ich besonders liebe und die man nicht so leicht kaufen kann im November ausgebaut und überwintere diese im Winterquartier - ein unbeheizter Wintergarten am Haus. Die restlichen Pflanzen sind im Moorbeet, das Moorbeet ist mit einer Folie und darauf ca. 30 cm hoch mit Tannenreisig zugedeckt. Ich weis es nicht wie es den Pflanzen derzeit ergeht und ob überhaupt noch was da ist.
Keine Ahnung ob der milde Winter eher positiv ist oder weil es nicht gefriert und damit feucht ist schon alles verschimmelt ist....

Ich werde es in ca. 4-6 Wochen erfahren wenn ich das Moorbeet abdecke sofern der Winter bis dahin nicht noch gravierend zuschlägt. Dann kommen auch die Pflanzen aus dem Winterquartier wieder ins Moorbeet, ein paar neue sind auch schon für Frühling bestellt im Spezialhandel und bis zu den Eisheiligen decke ich mit einem Vlies ab.

Falls ich Dich anstecken kann mit einem Moorbeet dann musst du das vom närstoffreichen Ufergraben trennen. Im Moorbeet sollen keine Närstoffe sein. Den Torf bitte auch nicht im Baumarkt kaufen (der ist meist gedüngt) sondern in der Gärtnerei.

Wenns Fragen gibt... hätte zwar nur ein gutes Jahr Vorsprung... aber ich helfe wo es geht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Peter, 
danke für den informativen Link
Hallo Jürgen,
danke für Dein Angebot, und auch für Deine Tips - da komme ich mit Sicherheit darauf zurück.
Ich baue ja heuer meine Gemüsebeet weiter um, das wird ja dann nicht nur ein Gemüsebeet
sondern eine "Wohlfühloase" mit Sitzgelegenheit, kleinem Naturteichlein, Blumenbeet,
Wasserspiel, Steingarten für Hauswurzen und unter anderem dachte ich in diesem Bereich
eben an ein Moorbeet. Platzmäßig dürfte da nur etwa 1 m² zur Verfügung stehen, aber ich
hoffe dieser Platz ist für den Anfang mal ausreichend.
Bei den Pflanzen werde ich mich dann wohl auf die absolut winterharten konzentrieren,
denn ich hab im Herbst schon immmer genügend Arbeit meine Bonsais einzugraben.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus zusammen,
heute mal ein paar Winterfotos vom Teich - die letzten 3 - 4 Nächte hatten wir immer unter
-20° C und auch tagsüber schafft es das Thermometer nicht, auf über -10 ° zu steigen.
Die momentane Eisdicke kann ich gar nicht bestimmen - mein Solareisfreihalter
verweigerte die letzten Tage seine Arbeit.
Aber die heutige Nacht war schon etwas "milder" und langsam geht`s mit den Temperaturen
wieder bergauf.
Schnee haben wir momentan nicht so viel - ca. 15 cm.

Winterliche Grüße aus dem eiskalten und verschneiten Oberbayern schickt Euch 
Markus


----------



## pyro (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Solareisfreihalter???

Die Eisdicke bei mir würde ich auch gern wissen. Bei mir waren Nachttemperaturen bis unter -25 Grad am Wochenende. Aktuell hat es sich bei -16 Grad eingependelt. Heute schien keine Sonne, da lag die Tagestemperatur auch bei nur -12 Grad.

Dafür hat es heut leicht geschneit, wir haben hier gute 5cm Schnee.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Jürgen,

guckst Du hier      https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29748/?q=Solareisfreihalter

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

guten Morgen zusammen,
da ja die Temperaturen die letzten Tage schon auf über 15°C gegangen sind, wird auch bei
mit das Eis deutlich weniger, ich habe jetzt noch ca. 10 cm und hoffe, wenn es die nächsten
Tage 20°C hat, dass ich vllt. schon am Sonntag eisfrei bin.
Das wäre dann heuer echt schnell gegangen.
Anbei noch 2 Bilder .

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus zusammen,

heute ist, so hoffe ich der letzte Tag, wo ich euch noch Eisfotos schicken kann.
Da wir die letzten Tage schönes Wetter hatten, schmolz die Eisdecke nun relativ schnell.
An der anderen Seite des Teiches, an der ich fast den ganzen Tag Sonne habe merkt man
schon richtig wie die Pflanzen loslegen.
Meine __ Moderlieschen haben den Winter, was ich bisher sehen konnte schadlos überstanden.
Als Verluste musste ich 3 Grasfrösche tot aus dem Teich bergen.
3 andere haben es  überlebt - ich weiss nicht warum mir diese 3 gestorben sind.
Sauerstoffknappheit möchte ich fast ausschliessen - vielleicht einfach nur Altersschwäche.
Schliesslich hab ich ja bei mir minimum 3 Monate geschlossene Eisdecke und wenn da nun
angeschlagene Tiere in den Teich zum Überwintern kommen haben diese halt einfach
schlechtere Karten.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,

heute wieder einmal ein kleiner Bericht wie`s bei mir am Teich ausschaut.

Mit der Wasserqualität bin ich sehr zufrieden, vereinzelt ein paar Fadenalgen.
Zur Zeit blühen die Sumpfdotterblumen und der __ Huflattich.
Den hab ich zwar gar nicht eingesetzt, doch der kam scheinbar angeflogen.
Da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ob ich den lassen soll, oder ob der dann doch
irgendwann zu sehr wuchert wenn er ideale Bedingungen findet?
Hat jemand mit Huflattich Erfahrung?
Interessant finde ich auch noch das 3. Bild dort sieht man links den nährstoffarmen Teich
und rechts den nährstoffreichen Ufergraben voll mit Fadenalgen und beides geht nebeneinander ohne Probleme.
In 3 meiner Ufergräben haben Grasfrösche abgeleicht und da wuselts gerade
gewaltig.
Meinen __ Moderlieschen geht es auch blendend und die warten nur noch bis die Seerosen
wachsen damit sie ablaichen können.

LG Markus


----------



## Darven (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

hallo Markus,
schöne Bilder! Was hast Du denn drinnen in Deinen Pflanztöpfen? 
soweit ich zähle sind es 7 kleine und 2 große in der Flachwasserzone.

wuchert das alles, oder warum hast Du die vielen Töpfe?

möchte nur ungern mit meiner Fehlerquote so weitermachen wie bisher


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Marlies,

in den meisten Töpfen sind noch recht kleine Seerosen,
und in manchen Töpfen habe ich Vallisneria ( __ Wasserschraube) drin.
Aber das ist nur ein Versuch, denn die sind nicht so recht winterhart und ich wollte einfach in
den Töpfen sehen ob sie den Winter überstehen. 
Den Rest habe ich einfach in den Sand eingepflanzt.

LG Markus


----------



## Connemara (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,
da hst du eindeutig ein "Kaulquappenplage" 

Ich bin gespannt, wie dein Teich aussieht, wenn alles gut bewachsen ist! Gefällt mir schon jetzt!


----------



## Darven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

guten morgen Markus,
ich freu mich schon auf ein Frühsommerbild!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,

heute ein paar Bilder wie es momentan am Teich aussieht.
Ich war ja jetzt eine Woche im Urlaub und in dieser Zeit sind manche Pflanzen richtig
"explodiert".
Zur Zeit dominiert die Farbe gelb/blau am Teich.
Meine Wasserschwertlilien und gelben __ Gauklerblumen, bzw. Tagiris bestimmen momentan
das Geschehen am Teich.
Anbei ein paar Bilder.

LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo,

richtig richtig toll


----------



## Darven (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus,
sehr schön und Dein Ufergraben sieht jetzt ja schon total dicht bewachsen aus, als ob er schon alt wäre, wenn das so weitergeht hast Du ja nächstes Jahr grüne Hölle  und brachst eine Machete um zu Deinen Fischlein zu kommen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar aktuellere Bilder von den letzten Tagen.

Die Sichttiefe lässt momentan richtig zu wünschen übrig, bei mir wachsen die Algen zur Zeit
richtig kräftig - kein Wunder bei den warmen Temperaturen.
Gewisse Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut und __ Krebsschere fühlen sich bei mir nicht wohl,
die kümmern vor sich hin, da muss ich mir echt noch Alternativen überlegen.
Lediglich das __ Tausendblatt und manche Laichkräuter wachsen bei mir vernünftig.

Die Seerosen blühen heuer schon wesentlich stärker wie letztes Jahr und ich habe im
Durchschnitt immer 5 - 6 Blüten in den unterschiedlichsten Farben.
Im Ufergraben dominiert nach wie vor die Farbe Gelb.
Am blühfreudigsten erweisen sich da die __ Gauklerblumen.
In den Mittagsstunden lässt sich auch ab und an eine Eidechse am Uferdamm sehen.

LG Markus


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Markus

beschreibst du deinen oder meinen Teich 
Dein Teich sieht jedoch  aus. 
Die Algen wollen bei uns auch nicht so recht, hoffentlich bleibt das auch so 
Unsere Eidechse zeigte sich einmal im letzten Herbst, da wollte sie sich einen warmen Schlafplatz im Haus suchen. Wurde aber energisch vor dir Tür sprich an den Teich zurück verwiesen 
Seit dem war sie nicht mehr gesehen ;(

mfg René


----------



## Gladiator (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*







Was ist das für ein Gewächs?

Kein __ Wollgras oder doch?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Gladiator,

doch das ist __ Wollgras.

LG Markus


----------



## m.goehler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Guten Abend,

Erst einmal vielen Dank für diesen sehr schönen Beitrag. 

Dein Teich sieht wirklich sehr schön aus. Da ich gerade dabei bin einen Teich zu bauen, habe ich folgende Frage zu Deinem Ufergraben.:

Hat der Ufergraben eine Verbindung zum eigentlichen Teich bzw. wie regelt sich der Wasserstand? Auf Deinen Bildern ist der Ufergraben immer mit Wasser gefüllt. 

Vielen Dank vorab!

Marco


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Marco,

danke für das Lob.

Der Ufergraben hat keine Verbindung zum Teich.
Das Wasser wird über die Ufermatten vom Teich in die Ufergräben gezogen.
Die Ufermatten sind eingesandet, damit der Kapilareffekt stattfinden kann.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Marco!

Wenn Dir die Begriffe von Markus nichts sagen dann guck einfach hier bei dem Link den 2. Beitrag #122 an.
Da siehst Du wie so ein Ufergraben gebaut wird und funktioniert...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29734/page-13

Viel Spass beim Teichbau... und ja, ich wollte auch erst keinen Ufergraben, ein paar Leute waren recht hartnäckig und heute ein Jahr danach bin ich froh drüber.


----------

